# Paperwork Examples



## StewTech (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey all! I was wondering how you model your paperwork. We were discussing it in my Stage Management class the other day, and I was curious.

Here's my sample Production Analysis:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101273190/Stage Management Paperwork Examples/Rumors Production Analysis.pdf

My Mousetrap light plot
https://docs.google.com/a/otterbein.edu/file/d/0Bwh1JvS9ZDpAdm1FQ0RVTnE2Y1U/edit

My Rumors Scenic Breakdown
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101273190/S...rk Examples/Rumors Scene Breakdown Sheet1.pdf

Just wondering how you all layout and mock up your paperwork for productions. Please share examples!


----------



## JChenault (Sep 24, 2012)

If you want to see light plots and paperwork, I suggest you take a look at The Lighting Archive | Home

It's a fantastic resource


----------



## JonasA (Sep 25, 2012)

SMNetwork also has a huge collection of paperwork of all kinds if you need templates or examples - Uploaded Forms - SMNetwork.org is the place to go to.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 28, 2012)

Paperwork is a very personal thing for stage managers. Even SMs who come from the same classes at the same school don't do things the same, you need to find a paperwork solution that gets you the information that you need in a quick and organized fashion. Ideally it should be done such that if you get hit by a bus on the way to work someone can take over and decipher your notes, but that is secondary to making it work for you.

The only thing that I really wondered about in the paperwork you posted is the light plot. I have never met a stage manager who wanted anything other than the actual light plot, and mostly to be aware of any deck and set mounted electrics. I have never had a stage manager ask for a channel hookup or magic sheet, and I was never taught to give one (or ask for one as an SM). I suppose, if you are the SM and the lighting operator maybe you need that. On the other hand, SM shouldn't be asking for changes to lighting without consulting the LD, and hopefully the operator should know the systems well enough to make needed changes.

In terms of other paperwork, I assume you have things like a props list, costume plot, run sheet for the deck crew, pre and post-show checklists. You should probably also create a template for rehearsal and performance notes. Actually you may want two of those, one that you can print and have on your clipboard to take notes during the run/rehearsal, and one in your computer that you type the notes into and email to the departments. YOu should probably also have a template for the daily schedule and call sheet, and a production calendar with meeting times and rehearsal times.


----------



## StewTech (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the links! I'm actually also a member at SM Network. 

You're right, paperwork can be very personal for us, but we also can be very proud of it. I'm mostly proud of my calendars. 


icewolf08 said:


> I have never met a stage manager who wanted anything other than the actual light plot, and mostly to be aware of any deck and set mounted electrics.



I actually have come across this a lot. I make a habit of requesting a small PDF light plot and hookup sheet when working at some locations.

When I'm doing shows at college, the ME and AME have an electrics crew of four or five, as well as a board op, and spot ops, so I don't worry to much-they hang the plot, and we leave it. 

I do request plots when working rotating rep summer stock-I've had far to many accidents where instruments get knocked out of focus during a load in/load out, and frequently the board OP doesn't carry such paperwork and an electrician is not usually paid to be present at all shows. 

That and touring shows, because I usually get asked to help with the lighting load in, hang and focus. 

But I see your point.


----------

